# Post your flippin sweet 08 DH race rigs!



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Just rebuilt. Down 38.2lbs from 41.5lbs.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Theres something about the simplicity of the Oranges that make them so appealing....

Sweet ride


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

'Ace swing arm huh?  Nice bike man, really liking the new cranks. Are you running a 34t ring?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I would like to know how those cranks hold up


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't have any of it just sitting.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Everyone's seen it before..

Practice Wheels :









Race wheels (with slicks in the picture...)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Everyones seen it before: Canfield F1 "07" 
My 08 Fly and 08 Canfield Jedi are due in the middled to end of April so Im a month out on new rigs.
Action shot:








Side shot:








Hanging in the stand:


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

Bullcrew! How ya been man?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

mjsca07 said:


> Bullcrew! How ya been man?


Good, yeah its been a while.
Hows it going up there, you guys under snow?
Been 75+ here, perfect weather for riding.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

whats the advantage of the chainguide set up on the canfield? less stress on the chain?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

rustyskills said:


> whats the advantage of the chainguide set up on the canfield? less stress on the chain?


If you're referring to the upper pulley on the F1 it's to compensate for the large amount of chain growth that bike has. 
If you're referring to the actual chain guide, it's to keep the chain on; like all other chain guides.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

DHGnaR said:


> If you're referring to the upper pulley on the F1 it's to compensate for the large amount of chain growth that bike has.
> If you're referring to the actual chain guide, it's to keep the chain on; like all other chain guides.


yeah i was refering to the upper one... thanks for the answer!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

rustyskills said:


> yeah i was refering to the upper one... thanks for the answer!


soy-tan-ly


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*my yeti 303*

here is mine :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im ready. The I9s helped to get the bike down.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm thinking about adding a Ti spring yet.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

-Kevin


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

No good pictures just yet... Bike is dirty and I'm lazy.

'05 7point with, well, nothing '05 left on it.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

all these race rigs are making me drool...


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

that 303 is sexxxy


----------



## cboggs (Mar 22, 2007)

'08 Demo 8


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

cboggs said:


> '08 Demo 8


NICE DEMO!!


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

08 Devinci Wilson:


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

freerider06...

Care to join the crappy-cell-phone-pictures-of-our-race-bikes club?

Hahaha...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> here is mine :thumbsup:


Goddamn that's the sickest bike on this thread.
Just... wow, man.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

07 40rc2 and guide to come.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

nice wilson, what does that thing weigh? It looks very long, i rode an 07 in bromont and was very impressed with the feel of it.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

i cant wait to see how these 08 wilson gonna do on racing this year, i feel like w/e they gonna very good or very bad, that bike looks very promising to me, but idk, i just cant wait to see whats gonna happen with this bike but for sure it looks like a racing bullet !

Nice rig !


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks... it's actually pretty tight - 46inch wheelbase and just under 14 inch bb in the low/long DH settings. they resized the bikes for 2008 - a 2008 medium is a 2007 and earlier small... basically now they are calling a small a medium. i'm 5'10" and the medium is sweet, it disappears under you and begs to go faster... 

i built it up pretty light - 35.5lbs with 2ply Minions... has held up so far but the frame, which is under 9lbs with DHX air shock, is pretty flexy... can't have everything... we'll see after a season at Whis...


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

gratiflying said:


> thanks... it's actually pretty tight - 46inch wheelbase and just under 14 inch bb in the low/long DH settings. they resized the bikes for 2008 - a 2008 medium is a 2007 and earlier small... basically now they are calling a small a medium. i'm 5'10" and the medium is sweet, it disappears under you and begs to go faster...
> 
> i built it up pretty light - 35.5lbs with 2ply Minions... has held up so far but the frame, which is under 9lbs with DHX air shock, is pretty flexy... can't have everything... we'll see after a season at Whis...


nice .. give us a feedback during your season, i'm very interested to see how this build gonna hold up ..


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*MRP G2 - any feedback?*



ender said:


>


How do you rate MRP G2? I am in-between MRP G2 and e13 with taco.
Any comments on this? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> How do you rate MRP G2? I am in-between MRP G2 and e13 with taco.
> Any comments on this? Would you recommend it?


FYI... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417116


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mwehahaha said:


> FYI... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417116


What??????????????????????
Are Santa Cruz people serious?


----------



## IntenTurner (Aug 16, 2005)

my 08 dhr


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> How do you rate MRP G2? I am in-between MRP G2 and e13 with taco.
> Any comments on this? Would you recommend it?


It's awesome and I would definitely recommend it. It took about 20 mins to install and haven't thought about it since. I've only ever used mrp guides over the past 5 years so, I was pretty excited to get one. I'm up in the pnw and it's definitely taken a beating without any issues whatsoever


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Sitting at 40 lbs right now w/ saddle. Need to cut the rear hose, plan on adding a Ti spring soon, and have the floating brake kit ready to go on. I have a set of Deemax with single-ply tires for smoother trails to lighten it up a bit.


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

*my baby!*

my bike!


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> here is mine :thumbsup:


That thing must be so slow, just look at that flat tire. :lol:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

ender said:


> Just rebuilt. Down 38.2lbs from 41.5lbs.


Nice! Where do you live, and if in the states how did you get?:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

2006 Turner DHR, should be 38 lbs with Tubeless and Ti Spring:


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful rigs! Ya'll rich or just all drive Hyundai's and shop at Walmart!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I often drive my Hyundai to Walmart. Just what are you saying?


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I am rich beotch!!!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Green with Envy!!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> 2006 Turner DHR, should be 38 lbs with Tubeless and Ti Spring:


I think if I went Tubeless I'd be right around the 38# mark myself. But I'm running DH casing Specialized Chunders, with tubes, and have stupid-heavy WTB Dual-Duty rims.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I think if I went Tubeless I'd be right around the 38# mark myself. But I'm running DH casing Specialized Chunders, with tubes, and have stupid-heavy WTB Dual-Duty rims.


I tried to go ghetto tubeless with my old Dual Duty rims but it failed so hard. You may have yourself a pickle there.

If I get the money I may get the lighter Sunline Integrated 888 Stem, but those are so bank.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

but, what if we put all our green into our bikes... are we rich or are our bikes rich...??


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Mine. Double barrel with ti spring in the mail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

Not a great picture but you get the idea










Now with a little Gold&Brown


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I think if I went Tubeless I'd be right around the 38# mark myself. But I'm running DH casing Specialized Chunders, with tubes, and have stupid-heavy WTB Dual-Duty rims.


Dual Duty rims are light... 575g per hoop.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

That Turner is incredible. 

How do you like the hub?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crazyjohnny said:


> That thing must be so slow, just look at that flat tire. :lol:


crappy bike, he aint got no pedals either :bluefrown:


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

dowst said:


> That Turner is incredible.
> 
> How do you like the hub?


Cheers,
They are very well finished and run well without too much drag,the spokes popped in nice and snug, generally they feel solid and at 320 ish grms not too heavy.
More riding tomorrow


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

gratiflying said:


> 08 Devinci Wilson:


That looks nice, shock's kinda long though right?
that blue boxxer's sexy! i thought Ironhorse was the only brand with custom painted boxxers. I stand corrected


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Prof said:


>


How much did these brakes cost you?
You must be located somewhere in the UK as I see Burgtec hubs and pedals


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Prof said:


> Now with a little Gold&Brown


Downright gorgeous, I love it.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> How much did these brakes cost you?
> You must be located somewhere in the UK as I see Burgtec hubs and pedals


Too much? The standard Ones are fine, but I wanted/needed the polished Minnars.
Yup UK.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

haromtnbiker said:


> Mine. Double barrel with ti spring in the mail! :thumbsup:


Your Fox40... it's doing it WRONG.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Dual Duty rims are light... 575g per hoop.


True, but the standard spokes and no-name hubs on the wheels are VERY heavy.

Some I9's would make my bike super pretty.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

once again, that has got to be one of the nicest Yakuzas around...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> once again, that has got to be one of the nicest Yakuzas around...


Agreed.

People so often choose not to upgrade their Yakuza and to just sell it for a 7point or a Sunday. But Yakuza has the tried-and-true single-pivot, and as a huck-bike, you really can't go wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> People so often choose not to upgrade their Yakuza and to just sell it for a 7point or a Sunday. But Yakuza has the tried-and-true single-pivot, and as a huck-bike, you really can't go wrong. :thumbsup:


yuppers... my thoughts exactly...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

That high rearward pivot point always made me raise an eyebrow though... bob city if you ever have to pedal. Nonetheless that is a very nice Yakuza.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

My Faith, soon to have a CCDB.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*race rig?*

Its my race rig
fr rig
dj rig
urban rig

booo ya


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

08 Canfiel Jedi Large 37.9lbs with DH maxxis 2.5 DHFs!

here it is with the 888 ata WC for race!
















Here it is for lighter Race fox 40 rc2 (07)








Herer it is with the 66 RC3 fr freeride









And in action at the resort the other day, too busy riding vs pics so this is what I got.
Stump jump to berm








Airing out into roch chute (pic doesnt do it justice)









Sold my 40 rc2 so its 66 and 888 time!


----------



## The Wave (May 18, 2008)

I'll be posting pics of my Scott DH20 Gambler when I get it in 15 days..


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

my 08 IH FACTORY/SUNDAY


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

miguel said:


> my 08 IH FACTORY/SUNDAY


that sunday is sweet. Very stealthy with hints of Green... XD


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

miguel said:


> my 08 IH FACTORY/SUNDAY


i hate it when stock bikes come this COOL


----------



## Nilsson (Jan 8, 2007)

My ride!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

miguel said:


> my 08 IH FACTORY/SUNDAY


Dear Heavenly goodness... this thing looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

snowforner15 said:


> i hate it when stock bikes come this COOL


That is no where near stock... it's a frame built up custom...


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

rotec


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

brown demo sweet ! nice rig


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

all lush bikes, now i need to get mine up to spec!


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*my 08 jedi*

best


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*08 jedi*

19 kg


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

okay looks like you will know, i know this is of topic a bit, on your boxxer rides if you extend the travel to maxx (u-turn) and ride about for a while, does the trvel reduce (so you have to re-extend the u-turn to full travel)?


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

*my demo*

i dont have pictures of just the bike, but here it is in action


----------



## bobdaily123 (Jun 7, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> here is mine :thumbsup:


Durace? if i read that correctly, how do you like it?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

loolilon,

What size Minion are you running in the rear, 2.5 i assume?


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 30, 2004)

My 2008 Glory: There's so much going on on this bike that 90% of you won't even notice...but she's light.


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

thats one insane bike right there.
what is going on?


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*08 Yeti 303*

Here is mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Holy **** sick custom 40's!


----------



## BlueRidgeRider (Dec 15, 2004)

*Downhill Race Rigs*

Mine








My Son's


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice socom's

A word of advice... you need to adjust you chainguides on both bikes. they are set up the way they should be on a hardtail. Once you start to cycling through the travel, the chain will be forced into the top plate of the guide and could cost you the race.

The best way to adjust the guide, is too remove the coil from the shock and let the bike sag all the way and then adjust the guide for the most compressed portion of the travel.

The gamut should look more like this.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Holy **** sick custom 40's!


And custom painted hubs and suspension rail as well.

Spectacular bike man! congrats


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That... is the sickest goddam yeti. 
Congrats.


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Here is mine :thumbsup:


I'm sorry, but that thing is REALLY ugly.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

you win mr yeti dude.... you win


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

that is the sweetest 40 ever i think


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Kjcorley said:


> I'm sorry, but that thing is REALLY ugly.


WHAT?>! THat's AWESOME!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

We need more pics of that yeti.


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres mine...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

+1 to the last Yeti...
All the bikes in this thread are just too nice...:eekster:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My race bike. She's ready for Northstar tomorrow...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> Nice socom's
> 
> A word of advice... you need to adjust you chainguides on both bikes. they are set up the way they should be on a hardtail. Once you start to cycling through the travel, the chain will be forced into the top plate of the guide and could cost you the race.
> 
> The best way to adjust the guide, is too remove the coil from the shock and let the bike sag all the way and then adjust the guide for the most compressed portion of the travel.


seconded. the top of the lg1 should be vertical above the bb. you shouldnt have any static rub either

sick bikes


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

i guess i will throw my rig up here as well. 39.33 lbs.


----------



## The Wave (May 18, 2008)

Guess this is my contribution


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

friggin sweet bike and dog to man...


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Here is my Intense M6*

Currently at 36.90Lbs. with double ply wire bead DH tires. Still have some more weight to loose with my Twenty6 Ti Ralley pedals and deity bars. Thanks to Randy @ Black Rock Bicycles and Malcolm at Cane Creek, both have provided me and my buddies with the best customer service we have ever had!!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

hardcore11 said:


> My 2008 Glory: There's so much going on on this bike that 90% of you won't even notice...but she's light.


off topic but your pics look great! what camera are you using to take those pics? are you doing a lot of post-processing?

amazing looking Glory DH BTW!!! :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Dwdrums00 said:


> Currently at 36.90Lbs. with double ply wire bead DH tires. Still have some more weight to loose with my Twenty6 Ti Ralley pedals and deity bars. Thanks to Randy @ Black Rock Bicycles and Malcolm at Cane Creek, both have provided me and my buddies with the best customer service we have ever had!!!


 Do you by chance live in Reno, Nevada?


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Do you by chance live in Reno, Nevada?


No I don't, I am down in the bay area. Do you know Randy by chance?


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Dwdrums00 said:


> Currently at 36.90Lbs. with double ply wire bead DH tires. Still have some more weight to loose with my Twenty6 Ti Ralley pedals and deity bars. Thanks to Randy @ Black Rock Bicycles and Malcolm at Cane Creek, both have provided me and my buddies with the best customer service we have ever had!!!
> View attachment 368845
> 
> View attachment 368846
> ...


I see World cups hidden with Team lowers.


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Calidownhiller said:


> I see World cups hidden with Team lowers.


Hahaha damn good eye. It is a 2008 WC off a sunday (The lowers are gloss black,)


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Dwdrums00 said:


> Hahaha damn good eye. It is a 2008 WC off a sunday (The lowers are gloss black,)


Thats awsome, and one very sweet bike you have there:thumbsup:


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*2.5 very very tide*

the 2.5 is hardly there forget about mud riding or be a racer with 2.35.....


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't care about weight anymore so I have no clue what it weighs. Sorry for the crappy pic. Good pics should be up soon


----------

